# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Varianten zum Bike im Winter

## XXfreeriderXX

Servus,
hab da mal ne frage:
Es gibt ja eigentlich viele varianten zum bike im winter wie snowscoot, schneekits, ´´schi fürs bike...´´  ............

Aber was davon is was gscheits, sowohl zum kicker springen als auch zum locker fahren? 

und wo bekomm ich sowas her?

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

kennt sich da keiner aus?

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

Kauf dir das neue Freeride Magazin, da ist ein Beitrag darüber drinnen. 

Hier findest du vielleicht auch ein Paar Hinweise
www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&gl...&v=tQ9LIHpHww0

----------


## mastamain

> Kauf dir das neue Freeride Magazin, da ist ein Beitrag darüber drinnen. 
> 
> Hier findest du vielleicht auch ein Paar Hinweise
> www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&gl...&v=tQ9LIHpHww0



aha cool hahaha  :Wink:

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

habs schon glesn grad da steht bei meinem fav., dem alutech schneekit kein feedback dabei deshalb wollt ich wissn ob hier schon jemand erfahrung damit hat  :Wink:

----------

